# WNEU Community Service Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Community Service Officer*
Western New England University 
in Springfield, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 03/04/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

Community Service Officer
The Community Service Officer assists in the protection of campus property, preservation of the education environment and peace, prevention of crime, maintains traffic and parking regulations, assists in the investigation of incidents, complaints and crimes, assists in the enforcement of campus rules and regulations, federal, state and municipal laws and ordinances. Maintains the communications and related technical support of the uniformed police staff, and assists members of the college community who may come to the public safety department seeking aid.
ESSENTIAL DUTIES:
1. Perform periodic patrols of assigned buildings and grounds of the University. Must have the ability to climb stairs, to check all floors of assigned building areas. Physically check exterior doors, windows, etc. to determine that they are secure. Request identification of persons in buildings after hours. Must have ability to drive a cruiser and operate two-way radio and other electronic equipment while patrolling grounds.
2. Perform all duties related to the dispatch area. Must have very good communication skills, both in writing and verbal. Must be able to answer phone and dispatch several officers at the same time. Prepare, type, operate and monitor CCTV cameras, computerized access security systems, University buildings and houses, access system and emergency phone monitor system.
4. Provide courtesy escorts. Walk students between various locations on campus as requested.
5. Assist with the response to all alarms, fire and security, contacting necessary personnel such as fire and police departments, ambulance services as requested by onsite supervisors.
6. Understand the rules and regulations of the University, federal, state and municipal laws and ordinances. Assist Public Safety sworn staff investigate complaints and other situations, which fall within the jurisdiction of the Department of Public Safety.
7. Enforce traffic regulations. Issue parking and warning tickets to violators. Apply immobilization device when necessary.
8. Assist with response to all emergencies, medical, fire, etc. and the completion of necessary paperwork. Must be able to administer C.P.R. and basic first aid and medical treatment. Must understand basic principles of firefighting.
9. Community Service Officers may be assigned to work with a group from the University community, and act as a liaison between said group and the Department of Public Safety. The groups can be a specific club, department, school or other designated group sharing goals and objectives.
10. Community Service Officers may be assigned to a specific specialty, which will benefit the C.S.O., the Department and the University community. Such specialties could include, but are not limited to EMT, Bike Officer, etc.
11. Community Service Officers will engage with the University community on a daily basis and generally interact with a diverse set of people in a casual, friendly manner.
QUALIFICATIONS:
EDUCATION: Must possess a high school diploma or equivalent.
Experience: Experience in law enforcement desired, preferable on a college campus.
Must successfully pass the Department’s Field Training Program for Community Service Officers.
Licenses:
a. Must possess a valid driver's license.
b. Must be able to obtain certification in basic first aid and C.P.R.
Must be able to initially pass a psychological examination and a psychologically supportive individual interview, and subsequently re-qualify for the same every two years. Must be able to pass random psychological testing. Any Community Service Officer’s refusal to undergo such testing may result in disciplinary action, up to and including termination.
Must successfully pass a medical examination with a Drug Screening Test, and subsequent random drug testing.
Excellent fringe benefits including tuition remission for employee, spouse, and dependent children.
Western New England University is a private, independent, coeducational institution founded in 1919. Located on an attractive 215-acre suburban campus in Springfield, Massachusetts, Western New England University serves 3,900 students, including more than 2,600 full-time undergraduate students. Undergraduate, graduate, and professional programs are offered through Colleges of Arts and Sciences, Business, Engineering, and Pharmacy, and School of Law.
_In alignment with the University’s commitment to health and safety, all Faculty and Staff are required to be vaccinated and provide proof of vaccination._
To apply to this position please visit http://employment.wne.edu.
Western New England University is an Equal Opportunity Employer. We welcome candidates whose background may contribute to the further diversification of our community.


----------

